# Finally have a house for my Convicts



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally got my set up. Put some CaribSea black/white sand in it. The bag stated that I didn't have to wash it. Big Mistake. Let it sit for 2 days and still cloudy with no progress. Went home today to change out the water and clean the sand. Hopefully it clears by tomorrow.

Can't wait to put my convicts in their new home. One of the females is beginning to color very nicely. Her bottom fin is all black now.


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like the convicts are looking for a spot to lay eggs. I thought the female was too small (about 2 inches) to produce eggs but both have finally paired up and the fighting has stopped. The male finally lets the female swim with him.

They are both moving gravel/sand with their mouths and also fanning the area (with their body) to remove sand/gravel. I removed all the sand from one of the flower pots so hopefully the female notices it.

First time I get to witness this. Sweet!


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Just saw the little babies.  So cute


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

We've had convicts spawn as small as 1" for females. The male was about 2" and as tall as he was long. Bulky, square fish he was hehe.

Love convicts 

Did they spawn in the pot like you'd planned?


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Whats up man. The female was digging everywhere in the tank and finally decided to spawn right in front of the pot. It's fun to watch one convict take care of the fry while the other chases the other fishes away then vice versa. The male usually takes his time to come back to the fry.


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Found the same thing with mine. Mum wanted to take care of the fry and Dad wanted to beat the snot out of anything else in the area.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Beautiful male you have there! :thumb:

Kinda makes me want a pair .........


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's him being nosy with my camera phone


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

So the fry are around 2 weeks old and the female today was alone at the top of the tank while the male was guarding the fry. Then I noticed fins gone from the female. Looks like the female ate some of the fry and the male is now guarding them against anyone that comes by. It was a good couple while they lasted.

Only 10 babies now.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't worry...you'll get more......and more....and more.... :lol:


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Well none of the babies survived. So... now the pair has another set of eggs that are attached to the flower pot. It's been almost 2 days, so they should be hatching soon.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah they mate ALL THE TIME - mine have a new batch every 3 weeks


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Post like these make me want convicts lol.


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

Yep, I don't think I would have convicts if they didn't spawn all the time.


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah cons are an amazing fish all the way around, love them.


----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Quan (Dec 13, 2010)

So the male killed the female. This is the second time he tried to kill the female after having babies. The first time, I removed the remaining babies and they were able to get along again and have a second batch of kids. This time, I just kept the male and female together with the 50 babies in a 15G. I read of stories similar to mine on the net.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup, my male killed his first female, make sure you have a place for the female to hide and get away from the male that he can't get into.

I honestly just got the meanest female I could find and put her with him... they've been happy as clams ever since


----------



## yuanyelss (Jan 20, 2011)

Mum wanted to take care of the fry and Dad wanted to beat the snot out of anything else in the area.
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Quan said:


> Here's him being nosy with my camera phone


Attack of the giant con!!! AHHHHHHH lol

Nice coloring!


----------



## yuanyelss (Jan 20, 2011)

I found the same thing. Federal Republic of Yugoslavia would like to take care of her mother, father wants to beat any other in the area of the nose...


----------



## chilsf (Jun 11, 2011)

I think you can,thanks.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Quan said:


> So the male killed the female. This is the second time he tried to kill the female after having babies.


Sad happening, especially if youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re attached to your pair. But in the wild, no fish pair remains isolated when mating; both parents have a crucial role in parenting- the female guards and watches over the fry, while the male of the species is always guarding the nest and chasing away other fish. So while some have success keeping a breeding pair alone in the tank, I would think they need a distraction. Or else they will see each other as a threat and then things like that happen.


----------

